# New 4 million-dollar AKRR railcar



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

This photo came from the local Anchorage Daily News: The AKRR and the US Forest Service have partnered to develop a "new whistle stop service that will provide a variety of world-class recreation and transportation opportunities in the Chugach National Forest." According to the newscast last night, this is a 4 million dollar investment. Whistle stops include five sites between Portage and Moose Pass. Of special interest to rail fans is that this route includes the famous Loop District. 
  Click Google map for larger image


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Geez.....an old London double-decker, flanged wheels, blue paint, for $4M.........


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

And are your tax dollars paying for it? Neat idea and how will the return on investment pay off. Later RJD


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 05/15/2009 3:57 PM
And are your tax dollars paying for it? Neat idea and how will the return on investment pay off. Later RJD

What do YOU think ? "The AKRR and the *US Forest Service* have _*partnered*_ . . ."


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

Why wasn't this there when I was living in Alaska. Might be a good reason to make a visit. Hasn't the AKRR made a profit each year since the state took it over from the Feds? 
Joe


----------

